

Tell HN: What I like about HN - olalonde

Whenever a link is submitted and makes it to the top page, there often is a "follow-up" within a few hours that tells the other side of the story.<p>For example:
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~nd/surprise_97/journal/vol2/pjm2/ vs http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2010/01/actors-are-not-good-concurrency-model.html<p>There are many more examples, but I'm too lazy to retrace them :D Did anyone else notice the same pattern ?
======
detcader
Didn't the same thing happen with the issue of leaving one's laptop plugged
in?

